# turn Marble?



## WoodWizard (Jul 24, 2009)

I know guys cut up bowling Balls and turn pens from them...I was wondering if you can turn Marble? I have some that was given to me...would love to hear from anyone that has tried this...or does it


Thanks


----------



## Wheaties (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't know the answer, but am very interested in this thread. I have some marble (actually quite a bit) and have always kind of wondered that. I was just going to cut it into tiles and make a table with tile top, but pens would be WAY better!

My guess, if I had to take one, would be that it doesnt work. But what do I know?


----------



## Druid (Jul 24, 2009)

I have turned granite & marble with Sorby carbide & Hunter Carbide tools.  A carbide shear scaper tool is a must when finishing the piece, must also use a difold diamond sharpener. Lots & lots of dust, you need good ventilation & I would advise using a wet sanding method.  I have not tried turning a pen with the natural material.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 28, 2009)

I can't imagine how carbide would cut granite.  I've attacked granite with carbide and the carbide just turned glowing red and then fell off.   Granite is super hard, one of the hardest materials there is.  You need to attack it with diamonds.  The hardest part is drilling the hole.  That is why I haven't made one, because I have lots of granite too.  I have not found anyone with a drill bit long enough and the right size diameter that can drill it for me, and to buy a drill bit that is pen size, is extra money because it isn't a standard size.  The drilling will require a ton of patience and lots of water.  So if I had a 10mm diamond bit...do I want to sit there with the hose running over my drill press as I drill.  Then after that, you have the turning portion.  So now I'm soaking my lathe with water for ever and ever as I turn the pen.  Turning would be done with a diamond file, or a diamond cutter mounted in a rotary tool and spinning slow.  Tons of time and potential for damaged rusty tools.  Once the task is completed, you have a beautiful heavy pen.  Don't drop it, or all is gone...hard goes with brittle!
   I've seen a few stone pens on the IAP.  I think Gary Max maybe made them?


----------



## dale (Jul 28, 2009)

Im also interested in turning marble. If it is able to be done or someone that does it. 
I have a few pieces of marble from one of Sadam Husiens palaces. It would make a great pen and conservation piece, also should be saleable too. 
I doubt many have any of the marble from his palace.
My son in law got it while in Iraq, He worked keeping contraband from coming back to the US. 
His Captian allowed them to keep some of the marble and a few other things.

dale


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 28, 2009)

dale said:


> My son in law got it while in Iraq, He worked keeping contraband from coming back to the US.
> His Captian allowed them to keep some of the marble and a few other things.
> 
> dale


 
I appreciate your son in law's service to his country.  I wouldn't publicize on a forum that he did the exact thing that his job was to stop.


----------



## dale (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree with you. His job was to stop those that was bringing sand from the desert, cubian cigars, guns.
Not the marble.
After reading it it did sound like he was bringing back something he wasnt supposed to.
they (his company) came upon a full pallet of AK47s and night vision scopes.

but he was allowed the marble
dale

He is now in Afghanistan for the second time.
Brought me some money from Qutar sp?>
and some iraqi money with sodoms face on it..
Might try to figure out a way of putting it on a pen or in a pen with some resin when ever i get the nerve up to try some.


----------

